# Black "bee"



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is a neat little bee that was in our garden last year. I do not know what it is exactly. I think it is some sort of solitary ground dwelling bee but again I do not know for sure. 



http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww1/camp_branch_bee_ranch/blackbee161.jpg

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww1/camp_branch_bee_ranch/blackbee141.jpg

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww1/camp_branch_bee_ranch/blackbee12.jpg


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

That photo in the middle is just beautiful. It gives a sort of strange impression, as if the bee is morphing out of the flower.


----------

